
Deep Learning Summit: Panel of Pioneers [video] - stablemap
http://videos.re-work.co/events/32-deep-learning-summit-track-1-montreal-2017?utm_source=Newsletter+Signup&utm_campaign=12c311b81d-newsletter_oct_26&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_547d24aafe-12c311b81d-522831557
======
stablemap
These being “Yoshua Bengio, Yann LeCun, and Geoffrey Hinton.”

